# Flow Bindings Blowout Sale



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys its Adam from www.justbindings.com 
Just wanted to tell you guys we are having a blowout sale on select bindings. The prices are extremely low so check it out. We only have 13 pairs left so you better hurry. All you have to do is enter the discount code during checkout for the specific bindings (make sure you look at the size) on sale. The sale page is here: http://www.justbindings.com/store/ccp0-display/blowoutsale.html 

Thanks!
-Adam
(www.justbindings.com)


----------

